

Artist Could Face 15 Years In Prison For Recording His Own Arrest - chailatte
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/22/artist-could-face-15-year_n_812596.html

======
bediger
This is rubbish on the part of Illinois State. Mere citizens are photographed
an filmed all day. Not counting the bus itself, I counted 16 CCTV camera pods
between getting off the bus and passing through the security at the entrance
to my building. That's in 3.5 city blocks in downtown Denver.

Oh, but film a bust, and you're guilty of a felony. It's an open secret that
US police abuse their power in petty and tyrannical ways, but the only proof
of this sort of thing is made a felony.

"Land of the free" - HA!

------
rst
Not just an Illinois thing. Here's an article on similar cases in
Massachusetts:
[http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2010...](http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2010/01/12/police_fight_cellphone_recordings/)

(Note that it starts out with spurious arrests, but if you scroll down, it
lists a couple of convictions for the crime of "illegal wiretapping", from
folks who just recorded the police at work in public.)

